# The Golden Ratio and the Quest for Beauty



## neurotoxicity (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been seeing a lot about the Golden Ratio around it's connections to beauty.

The Golden Ratio, or phi, is perhaps the most perfect number in all mathematics. It is equal to the squareroot of 5 plus 1, divided 2.

(Sqrt(5)+1)/2 = 1.618033988749895

It's the only number that if squared, is equal to itself plus one. In other words, Phi^2 = Phi+1. And if you took it's reciprical, it's equal to Phi-1.

Phi^-1 = Phi-1.

Most things in nature follow the golden ratio pattern. Look at your own fingers for example. Measure the length of the longest finger bone. Then measure the shorter one next to it. Divide the longer one by the shorter one. You should get a number close to 1.168. All parts of the human body are poportional to the golden ratio. If you face is in this ratio you are said to be beautiful.

Video of the Golden Ratio applied to Celebrities







This is the golden ratio mask, which can be applied in photoshop over a picture of the face.
Some make-up artists an plastic surgeons use it as a guide for perfection. The rendered mask reminds me a lot of Kevin Aucoins contouring chart.

This ratio is found everywhere in the world, and has recently (lol thx plato! not so recent) been applied to the human body and more specifically the human face.





I ran some "masks" myself and I was surprised by what I found. Out of my friends and acquaintances; the most popular girls fit closer to the golden mask! Weird... we might be on to something here.





Even back in time, structures and people of beauty fit the golden ratio mask!






What do you think of the Golden Ratio? Would you dare to try it on yourself?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

lol I would like to try it for myself. i wonder if I fit the golden ratio?

thanks for posting, it'd be fun if everyone posted pictures of their faces with the mask over it!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I would like to try it for myself. i wonder if I fit the golden ratio? 
thanks for posting, it'd be fun if everyone posted pictures of their faces with the mask over it!

I was scared, but I did it. 





Here is mine; the pink haired one is older and the blonde one is a few weeks old since I put on some extra weight lol. I'm pretty surprised... I'm a nerd and never really figured it would fit at all.





I can do yours for you if you would like just PM/post a picture with your face towards the camera.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

haha! cool! you fit! I'll def. PM you my image


----------



## neurotoxicity (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha! cool! you fit! I'll def. PM you my image



you fit it too :X


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 28, 2007)

That is so interesting!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 29, 2007)

i have never heard of this.

but it looks so just strange that it seems to work out.


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Nov 29, 2007)

I read about Phi in the Da Vinci Code. It makes sense though .. the more symmetrical your features, the more attractive others perceive you ...


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

wow! very interesting! would you be will to do one for me?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 29, 2007)

It's times like these I wish I knew how to work photoshop. *sighs*


----------



## Annia (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's times like these I wish I knew how to work photoshop. *sighs* He's a little fast but here's a tutorial.


----------



## neurotoxicity (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow! very interesting! would you be will to do one for me? Sure! There isn't a tremendous response, so just reply with a face forward picture in the thread and I'll do anyones who is interested




It only takes me a minute, haha I'm a nerd.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd love to see but I dont know how to use my photoshop very well. I'll play around with it tonight.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw this on the news a few weeks ago, they were talking about how Kate Moss's face fits it PERFECTLY. i wouldnt do that on myself though lol the results would depress me haha x


----------



## Nox (Nov 30, 2007)

The knowledge of this phenomenon has been around for ages. It's nothing new. The one thing that makes me a little bit cautious is that there are some fringe groups out there who make liberal use of that mask to suit their purposes of proving ethnic superiority/inferiority.

But back to the ratios: we subconsciously adapt our world to fit our aesthetic preferences. Anyone who taken at least one course in Calculus knows why aluminum soda and food cans are the ratio they are, also most windows and common living space dimensions. And in nature, trees, animals.

I am actually using this "Golden Ratio" right now with my hair. Most women's "Gold Ratio's" occur at two points, the waist and the upper thigh (where it joins with the derriÃ¨re.) This is where very long hair tends to look best. I am at about waist, which looks fine, but I aim one day for "classic" (If it is possible for me), which is the top of the thigh.


----------



## monniej (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks so much! here you go! this is my profile pic


----------



## Sharifa (Dec 3, 2007)

This is really interesting! Going to try this out later. The video was really neat how they transformed the female face to a "male" one!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe the Golden Ratio also applies to a person's height versus the height of their navel from the ground. lol. There are a lot of applications for the Golden Ratio.

I actually saw a special on this (on tv) with John Cleese and Elizabeth Hurley. lol. It was a slightly comical look at the Golden Ratio, but they did use the face chart that you posted!

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw this on the news a few weeks ago, they were talking about how Kate Moss's face fits it PERFECTLY. i wouldnt do that on myself though lol the results would depress me haha x That's odd because, imo, Kate Moss's face is the least attractive thing about her...


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 6, 2007)

i know i wouldnt say she was beautiful either - maybe 10/15 years ago but definitely not now. but apparently she fits this theory perfectly.


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2007)

I've also seen other people whose facial spacing would kinda fit the mask, but whose features taken one by one were slightly unattractive. Perhaps that's how certain seemingly "plain" beople are still adored for their charm and unique looks. I saw a journal article about this and they used Jennifer Aniston and Sarah Jessica Parker as subjects. They both have loyal fans who absolutely swear they find their faces pleasant, and that may be why.


----------



## mowgli (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know i wouldnt say she was beautiful either - maybe 10/15 years ago but definitely not now. but apparently she fits this theory perfectly. Ditto - she looks incredibly unremarkable, not beautiful at all. And then there are some people who have obviously lopsided features, but are very striking (in a good way)


----------



## blonde bomb (Dec 9, 2007)

interesting!! awesome post..


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Great post


----------

